# ValerieSSBBW on Dr. Drew Lifechangers



## VivaLaValerie (Nov 4, 2011)

Here is a Preview to my appearance on the new Dr. Drew Show Lifechangers. Airing NEXT *Tuesday, Nov. 8th at 3:00 p.m. *on the CW. First let me say the title is NOT what you think, so you will need to watch the show to see my take on the title of it. 

Set your DVR's to see me in action!!! http://www.lctv.com/episodes/getting...-judge-drewdy/


----------



## VivaLaValerie (Nov 4, 2011)

Come see me POP a balloon, walk and eat for Dr. Drew!

http://www.lctv.com/2011/11/04/bizarre-fat-fetishes/


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 4, 2011)

The first link doesn't work. But, can I just ask you to elaborate a bit on what Drew Pinsky is like IRL? Did you get any time to just sit and chat, just the two of you, in a green-room or something? Or is he, like, taking full advantage of the "star-treatment," showing-up just seconds before he's supposed to be on-camera? Does he talk like a normal person off-camera? Or does he use that gassy, nasally-tone where he looks down at you through his glasses pushed all the way down the bridge of his nose? Does he pronounce words like "mature" as "m_ah_.*toor*?" How do you think he'd respond if someone tried to give him a hard time about stuff like that? Does he strike you as the kind of guy that would, somehow, demonstrate that he's taking offense? Or is he more of a guy that would just try to laugh it off?

I you can't really say, then; say no-more; I understand what you mean.


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 5, 2011)

I can say i love your site and PMd you so as not to be off-topic. Ill check the show out, too! Congrats on being on it! 

Also TY to yakatori for pointing out the first link didnt work. 2nd link was great! 

I hope thats ok


----------



## VivaLaValerie (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.lctv.com/episodes/getting-fat-for-money-and-cheaters-on-trial-with-judge-drewdy/


----------



## VivaLaValerie (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Sweetie ... I just posted a good link.  http://www.lctv.com/episodes/getting-fat-for-money-and-cheaters-on-trial-with-judge-drewdy/



Heyyou said:


> I can say i love your site and PMd you so as not to be off-topic. Ill check the show out, too! Congrats on being on it!
> 
> Also TY to yakatori for pointing out the first link didnt work. 2nd link was great!
> 
> I hope thats ok


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 5, 2011)

VivaLaValerie said:


> Thanks Sweetie ... I just posted a good link.  http://www.lctv.com/episodes/getting-fat-for-money-and-cheaters-on-trial-with-judge-drewdy/



Thank you ms Valerie! Ive been a long-time fan, always a favorite site of mine, yours is. Thank you for being so lovely and beautiful!


----------



## FA Punk (Nov 5, 2011)

I just don't see this ending well, I'm sorry Valerie, but this looks like another ''freak show''. I mean my gawd the title alone is bad enough. I'm not trying to sound like a dick but this is how I feel.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 5, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> I just don't see this ending well, I'm sorry Valerie, but this looks like another ''freak show''. I mean my gawd the title alone is bad enough. I'm not trying to sound like a dick but this is how I feel.



Agreed. These shows very rarely paint FA's, BBW's or the Size Acceptance movement as a whole in a good light.


----------



## VivaLaValerie (Nov 5, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> I just don't see this ending well, I'm sorry Valerie, but this looks like another ''freak show''. I mean my gawd the title alone is bad enough. I'm not trying to sound like a dick but this is how I feel.



I am going to respond WAY before this gets out of control. The show is about BBW Internet Modeling. I am a person that will not let any show take advantage of me or make a fool of me. We all know what society thinks of BBW/SSBBW... so what's new? I went on the show for a few reasons of my own, one of which many of you might hate me for later. I for one was NOT on the show because I gain weight to make money and when you see the show I make that point VERY clear. 

I honestly had fun on the show, Dr. Drew was very nice, personable, and I didn't feel I was being made fun of by him, his staff or the audience. However, SexyMaeSSBBW was on the show with me and it did not turn out as it should have for her. So all I can say is, watch the show and remember I am a VERY strong woman that's been through hell and back, so no show will bring me down.


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 5, 2011)

VivaLaValerie said:


> I am going to respond WAY before this gets out of control. The show is about BBW Internet Modeling. I am a person that will not let any show take advantage of me or make a fool of me. We all know what society thinks of BBW/SSBBW... so what's new? I went on the show for a few reasons of my own, one of which many of you might hate me for later. I for one was NOT on the show because I gain weight to make money and when you see the show I make that point VERY clear.
> 
> I honestly had fun on the show, Dr. Drew was very nice, personable, and I didn't feel I was being made fun of by him, his staff or the audience. However, SexyMaeSSBBW was on the show with me and it did not turn out as it should have for her. * So all I can say is, watch the show and remember I am a VERY strong woman that's been through hell and back, so no show will bring me down.*



You *go,* Valerie!  We fellow strong people know how that is! Thank you so much for bringing that to the show, and for being you! :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 5, 2011)

VivaLaValerie said:


> I am going to respond WAY before this gets out of control. The show is about BBW Internet Modeling. I am a person that will not let any show take advantage of me or make a fool of me. We all know what society thinks of BBW/SSBBW... so what's new? I went on the show for a few reasons of my own, one of which many of you might hate me for later. I for one was NOT on the show because I gain weight to make money and when you see the show I make that point VERY clear.
> 
> I honestly had fun on the show, Dr. Drew was very nice, personable, and I didn't feel I was being made fun of by him, his staff or the audience. However, SexyMaeSSBBW was on the show with me and it did not turn out as it should have for her. So all I can say is, watch the show and remember I am a VERY strong woman that's been through hell and back, so no show will bring me down.



*V*alerie:I hope to see the show-but, I would like to bring up a few points...

Do you thinkthat your experience on the show differ from SexyMaeSSBBW was because you've dealt with the media before and you are able to develope a certain kind of 'savy' when it come to dealing with Dr. Drew and the audience or any other 'media' event? 

Without giving too much details before this show airs...

Did things change because of the topic of the conversation ? 

Could this have caused the difference and how you and pr SexyMaeBBW may have handeled things differently?


----------



## Mozz (Nov 5, 2011)

ill be watching this when it airs.... its nice to hear Valerie voice


----------



## VivaLaValerie (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Tonynyc, Very good questions Sweetie. This was my first media appearance. When I posted early this morning I was hoping the show would NOT make what I do seem bad. In fact my story was VERY different from SexyMaeSSBBW and I do feel because of her story it really cast a dark cloud on us BBW/SSBBW once again. My story has a good ending and the show was suppose to be a fun show. I just received an auto-email about the Dr. Drew show for next week and I am NOT at all happy because this is what it reads; *"Fat for Money Tuesday, you'll see what big beautiful women (BBW) do on camera for money. It's a disturbing trend you won't want to miss!" *

For the record: I NEVER gained weight on purpose and for damn sure not to make money. I am a Paralegal and I also have experience in Medical Coding and Billing, so I make more money doing that vs modeling. My weight gain was caused by a very tragic event lasting over 7 years. It was my BBW Internet Modeling that changed my life for the BETTER!!! I have no regrets about what I have done or do now because it gave me hope and brought me out of 7 years of deep depression. AND THAT IS WHAT DR. DREW SHOULD HAVE FOCUSED ON!!! I did explain that I do not condone anyone gaining weight to make money or for any man.

Due to SexyMaeSSBBW's story the show has been titled "It's a disturbing trend you won't want to miss!" So yes, because of what she said it did change the outcome of the show and what she was saying was also very disturbing for me to hear as well.

When I went on the show I did not know she would be appearing as well and I did not know who she was at the time. I was told the show was going to be about BBW Online Modeling and how it changed my life (as you know the show is "Lifechangers"). Therefore, they even came into my home to film me for 4 hours. They also tried to get me to eat a cake things like that to make it appear as I eat all the time and that's why I'm fat. Well I did not give them that at all, what they got is what I normally eat!

Overall, I am happy with my part on the Dr. Drew show and an FA my husband is on as well and he did represent FA's very well. If I knew SexyMaeSSBBW was going to shed a bad light on BBW Internet Modeling, I would NOT have been on the show at all. My guess is she went on the show just to gain more clients for her escort service and did not think about shedding good light on the BBW community overall. She said she personally to me and Dr. Drew she wanted to empower women. REALLY????



tonynyc said:


> *V*alerie:I hope to see the show-but, I would like to bring up a few points...
> 
> Do you thinkthat your experience on the show differ from SexyMaeSSBBW was because you've dealt with the media before and you are able to develope a certain kind of 'savy' when it come to dealing with Dr. Drew and the audience or any other 'media' event?
> 
> ...


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 5, 2011)

I admire your strength and poise in the matter, Valerie. Glad to have you as part of the model community!


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 5, 2011)

Say no more. *nudenudge* *wink*


But that said, I think that whole feature with Dr. Drew wearing a judge's robe and standing behind a podium with a gavel, like as though they're in some sort of court; that's definitely a step in the right direction at least.


@Mathias: First, they ignore you.


----------



## Windigo (Nov 6, 2011)

You are a beautiful woman. Don't let those comments on the site get to you, they're ignorant people full of bias. You pwn them in beauty


----------



## LifeTraveller (Nov 6, 2011)

VivaLaValerie said:


> I am going to respond WAY before this gets out of control. The show is about BBW Internet Modeling. I am a person that will not let any show take advantage of me or make a fool of me. We all know what society thinks of BBW/SSBBW... so what's new? I went on the show for a few reasons of my own, one of which many of you might hate me for later. I for one was NOT on the show because I gain weight to make money and when you see the show I make that point VERY clear.
> 
> I honestly had fun on the show, Dr. Drew was very nice, personable, and I didn't feel I was being made fun of by him, his staff or the audience. However, SexyMaeSSBBW was on the show with me and it did not turn out as it should have for her. So all I can say is, watch the show and remember I am a VERY strong woman that's been through hell and back, so no show will bring me down.



As one who has seen Valerie online for some time, I would say (without knowing her personally) she's about as upright and straight a shooter as you're going to get. Having said that, I also have no doubt Dr. Drew is a pretty amicable person, and I'm glad the staff was good to you. I mean Drew isn't Jerry Springer. . However they have a show to sell, and sometimes the truth is the first casualty in such ventures. 

We as a community here should at the very least try to be supportive of one another, I don't agree with everything posted on the forums here, but I absolutely believe we all have the right to our opinions and should be allowed to express them. The difficult part is when someone attacks another with postings. .that should never be tolerated. (and I'd say overall Dims does a great job of it) Anyway, I want to watch the show, mostly because of Valerie, I am hoping it will turn out for the better. . Hope springs eternal! I have no doubt you stand tall and proud on the show. . I for one would expect no less from what I've read. . Just count me as another supporter in the wings.... Sorry sometimes I run on a bit. .


----------



## amandasevie (Nov 6, 2011)

One of these (awful) shows featured a similar topic when I was an adolescent. At the time, I didn't realize that the fact that I was attracted to large women was a thing I shared with others. I guess it was a mixed bag. When they made it seem like a strange fetish, it made me feel bad. But publicizing it it makes people feel less alone.

I think it's bad overall from the community perspective. We all know they aren't going to show BBW porn in a positive light. In today's world, the internet provides sites like dimensions so we aren't really isolated.

I understand it is a great way to promote your site. I'm a capitalist too. If I was in your shoes (I wish), I'd have done the show. Just remember that when they make fun of you, they are making fun of the community which kinda stinks.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm going to watch it, just to see how they treat the subject. But honestly, I'm expecting a train wreck. Creative editing can do so much to change the tone of an interview.


----------



## FA Punk (Nov 7, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I'm going to watch it, just to see how they treat the subject. But honestly, I'm expecting a train wreck. *Creative editing can do so much to change the tone of an interview.*



http://www.lctv.com/2011/11/07/inside-the-show-getting-fat-for-money/

Yep.


----------



## VivaLaValerie (Nov 8, 2011)

The Dr. Drew Lifechangers show Facebook page just post this: "Mae is a BBW porn model that also happens to escort. In one particularly terrifying incident she was cut and Dr. Drew worries about her safety."

When SexyMaeSSBBW stated this on Twitter "he told me it was to telll my story of being a BBWmodel & to incourage poeple of size, instead it was about my hustle." *She is telling the TRUTH!!!*

We were told just what SexyMae said and the show was supposed to be "fun" and "do what you can to shock Dr. Drew." Durning a break Mae told me "this is not going the way they said it would." So we were well aware at the time where they were going. 

The problem is when she reviled she had been "sliced" that is what changed the show topic and it went negative. Then when she refused to quit even after her daughter requested she stop ... that then became the main focus. 

I really tried to do all I could to turn it around for the BBW world and keep it from being a freak show!!! We even talked about what FA means and the BBW Vegas Bash ... none of that was on the show. Not that I am surprised, it is TV and they tend to focus on the negative. Just as society thinks there can't be anything good when it comes to BBW.


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 8, 2011)

VivaLaValerie said:


> The Dr. Drew Lifechangers show Facebook page just post this: "Mae is a BBW porn model that also happens to escort. In one particularly terrifying incident she was cut and Dr. Drew worries about her safety."
> 
> When SexyMaeSSBBW stated this on Twitter "he told me it was to telll my story of being a BBWmodel & to incourage poeple of size, instead it was about my hustle." *She is telling the TRUTH!!!*
> 
> ...



I agree there. The media likes to encourage the "BBWs are side shows, etc" attitude towards women of size. If i can, i will watch your show as i have limited access to television. But, everything else aside, i think you are a great example of that not all BBWs are like many people's impressions of them. (No "blanket statements" are accurate!)

I thank you in advance for handling yourself well, and like a pro. SexyMae may have been a newb to the media world and tactics, and that may be in some sense the "train wreck" Dromond refers to. However, and this from a simple fan of women of size/BBWs.. I am sure you will balance the scales of perception as to how the topic was handled/covered. And, if nothing else.. Thank you, Valerie! I again thank you for remaining strong, we all have our strengths that we bring, and i am confident you will represent yourself, and the BBW/SA community, very well!


----------



## Loki666 (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I'm watching it right now and I think that you did an absolute wonderful job Valerie. I admire that you're a very strong woman who has morals, and no amount of money could sway your views. I just hope that other people get out of the message what you were trying to portray on the program, afterall I do know that they do try and push buttons and put you on the ropes to make you feel vulnerable. I'm just glad that you stood your ground, and told them about your personal views about how much your modeling changed your life for the better.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 8, 2011)

How many times are we going to see this as a community before we actually *GET IT?*

Here it is, the cycle, and it happens over and over again.

1. Person gets contacted by the producers to appear on a show, with the promise that you will get your time to get your message across.

2. Said person feels like that can happen, and that, combined with their own personal agenda (aka, whatever they may be selling) leads them to the conclusion that their appearance will do them some good.

3. Said person attends the taping, and gets their message out to the studio audience.

4. They go on the internet to announce to everyone that they're on TV, and everyone should tune in and watch!!!!!

5. TV editors get hold of the footage, eliminate guest's "message" or personal agenda, to return it to the freak show that it intended it to be.

6. Everyone gets worked up to see the show, only to get disappointed.

7. Guest(s) in question make the proclamation that they have been duped, and lament how the show was edited to make them look foolish, crazy or whatever the producers intended them to look like.

I watched this today. I know Valerie, she is intelligent and engaging, and even SHE was duped. I have to say that of everyone from the "community" who has appeared on TV in recent days, Valerie has come across as the most rational. She has my respect for trying.

That said, I can't feel sorry for anyone who appears, thinking the end result will be any different than EVERYONE else who has tried. Going on Dr. Oz, Dr. Drew or anywhere else that does "reality" talk shows isn't like going on Meet The Press.

From a blog I wrote in September on this very topic:
https://thenatural54.wordpress.com/2011/09/05/size-acceptance-and-talk-shows/

Get real. You can't control content. They can, and always will.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 8, 2011)

wrestlingguy said:


> I watched this today. I know Valerie, she is intelligent and engaging, and even SHE was duped.  I have to say that of everyone from the "community" who has appeared on TV in recent days, Valerie has come across as the most rational. She has my respect for trying.



i totally agree. i was going to post that as well. she has so far sounded the most professional.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 8, 2011)

It was a freak show, but Valerie came off looking pretty good. My wife watched with me and said "the gal in blue (Valerie) looks like she has her head on straight." Mae came off looking like a basket case. "Dr Drew" zeroed in on her, because Valerie didn't give him anything to latch onto.

Even still, it was a train wreck. It could have been worse, though that's no real comfort.


----------



## FA Punk (Nov 8, 2011)

Valeria came off well but it still didn't save the show. I don't think Dr. Drew really got what he wanted from the show anyway, that being what every talk show wants that deals with this subject matter, one of the women breaking down and crying saying that she hates being fat and that us FAs are nothing but a bunch of sick freaks. Great that didn't happen, but there is always the next show.


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 8, 2011)

Look,

If you guys really think this is a problem, if it's causing more harm than good or if it's a squandered opportunity to do more good than it could otherwise accomplish, then I would suggest that you try to actually do something about it.

But, first, let me tell you what you/we should-NOT do: 1)Whine about the models taking advantage of the opportunity to promote their sites "at the expense of size acceptance." Stop watching or otherwise disengage with mainstream media. Stop agreeing to appear on such shows or comment on them. Those tactics have been tried _ad nauseam_; and they've been proven to lead in the wrong direction.

Instead, the folks who want to actually support the models should write-in to shows, themselves, and produce comments on the shows' message boards to the effect that they support the models and looked forward to watching them, but-that they are extremely angry with how they were misrepresented. Secondly, there should be a concerted campaign to bring the same message to the the network and the sponsors of the network, especially those advertising around the show, both on TV and online. Explain that you no-longer want to do business with these sponsors and why. And then stop doing business with them!

Third, confront the staff of the show directly; write to them. Call-in to Dr. Drew's show, whatever... Some of you live in CA, right? I'm sure he'll be doing a book signing at some point; take it to him and he'll respond. 

But to suggest that the models or others should stay off TV, that will accomplish nothing.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 8, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> But to suggest that the models or others should stay off TV, that will accomplish nothing.



Yes it will. It will send a message that fat people aren't the spectacles that the producers would like them to be.

Again, you want to call attention to size acceptance? Organize a rally in your state, occupy something, stay focused on the agenda, and the media will take you seriously, and you can get your agenda across.

Unless of course, size acceptance isn't your agenda.


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 8, 2011)

wrestlingguy said:


> "_It will send a message that fat people aren't the spectacles that the producers would like them to be._"


But to who?

To the models who already know that? Try to think a little bigger; consider the numbers: There are so many models out there with so many sites, and there is so much existing content that current models have zero control over; it would be categorically impossible, both for consumers of the models' sites to exert sufficient market pressure to prevent every single model from doing these shows, just as there's no-way that the "the size-acceptance community" on the whole could exert sufficient market-pressure to prevent every possible outlet from producing these types of shows. And otherwise, shows could just move-on to the next type of "freak," until a model becomes available. And so, there will always be some models that will do the shows, and there will always be a certain demand for those types of shows. The best models may as well profit from it.

However, if we generate the appearance of sufficient demand for a totally different type of show, mind-you a single episode of a single show, that
would challenge the current circus-paradigm on a very minimal-scale; that could very well be the first step in a sea-change which ultimately undermines it's predominance. You see, the beast is too big for any or all of us to slay it. But we can use crumbs to get it to shift-direction in manner that works better for us. And this approach has the added benefit of being applicable on a variety of scales: local, regional, state, national, global. This is what will best leverage our strengths.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 8, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> But to who?
> 
> To the models who already know that? Try to think a little bigger; consider the numbers: There are so many models out there with so many sites, and there is so much existing content that current models have zero control over; it would be categorically impossible, both for consumers of the models' sites to exert sufficient market pressure to prevent every single model from doing these shows, just as there's no-way that the "the size-acceptance community" on the whole could exert sufficient market-pressure to prevent every possible outlet from producing these types of shows. And otherwise, shows could just move-on to the next type of "freak," until a model becomes available. And so, there will always be some models that will do the shows, and there will always be a certain demand for those types of shows. The best models may as well profit from it.
> 
> ...



No, not to the models who already know that. When I was co-promoting the New Jersey bash, my partner and I were approached on more than one occasion about us appearing to promote our events on local tv, as well as by film crews who wanted to help "promote" the phenomena of the attraction to fat women by men. As promoters, we wanted to protect the integrity of the events, and after grilling the producers and agents who contacted us, refused to allow us, or our events to be filmed.

Contrast that with our cooperation with director Kira Nerruskaya, who has been working for years on the same type of project. She is FROM the community, knows HOW to present the message. She GETS it.

We could have benefitted from the coverage, but chose not to do so if the cost was going to be somehow making people within our ranks look foolish. 
I'm of the opinion that as a group we need to take a stand, and for me that stand is consistent. I will not participate on any show that is steeped in the "reality tv" mindset. I want to control the message, and any effort to change that will result in a "no thanks" from me.

Additionally, when you yield control of the message, you take your life (or at least the perception of it) in your hands.


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 8, 2011)

I missed it. can anyone send me a link of the full episode?


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 8, 2011)

But there's a big difference between promoting a Bash versus a...er...website. I mean, yeah, theoretically you could've benefited from the "coverage," but I would more-than agree that's highly unlikely. I mean, with a Bash, you're going for that mainstream appeal. I get that.


But it's silly for you to think that anyone with an adult-oriented site can reasonably apply the same metric. It's apples and oranges. No matter how conscientious they are, they're going to do what makes more money for them. Or someone else will.


----------



## VVET (Nov 8, 2011)

You do look stunning seated there in blue, Valerie


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 8, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> No matter how conscientious they are, they're going to do what makes more money for them. Or someone else will.



And that is my point, that the agenda is personal, rather than for the good of the community, or to further size acceptance.

By the way, the bash, just like a paysite, is a financial endeavor. My former partner and I can be proud to say that we didn't throw principle out the window to make a few bucks. Most of the webmodel guests can't say that.

I'll stop here, as you will never change my mind about this.


----------



## FA Punk (Nov 8, 2011)

I think something that would help is if our online communities would create a rule against these producers coming on to these forums and soliciting the members to apear on there show.

Now you might think thats a bit much but I believe but if thats all thier gonna do then they shouldn't be here in the first place, let them go to facebook, tumblr, and twitter to find thier guests. Now of course it wouldn't stop these ''freak shows'' from being made but it would slow them down and especially if it wasn't only Dimensions that puts this rule into place.

Alot of us here are members of multiple forums, I myself are a part of three, so it wouldn't be impossible to make something like this happen, I mean I wouldn't have a problem showing this idea to the webmasters of the other sites I go to and if all of us do the same it could really work.

What I'm doing is throwing out an idea, nothing more and nothing less, what your talking about wrestlingguy with protests and such are great but to start a fire you need a spark. What I'm suggesting is a stand of sorts, an online stand, now it might not change the world but it would be at least a start.


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 8, 2011)

Tyrone said:


> I missed it. can anyone send me a link of the full episode?



I will check it out if this can be provided as well. A Hulu-type viewing i can do, whether or not its actually Hulu.

Id love to see the episode.


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Nov 9, 2011)

does anyone know how to watch it online or when they play reruns


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Nov 9, 2011)

i feel dumb all i had to do is look on the previous line! can you get other shows as well?


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 9, 2011)

Mitchapalooza said:


> i feel dumb all i had to do is look on the previous line! can you get other shows as well?



hulu.comhulu.com


----------



## VivaLaValerie (Nov 9, 2011)

I was contacted because they found my NEW website ValerieSSBBW.com strangely enough it's a new site created by guys in India (that don't know much) and not marketed very much. They had no clue I was VivaLaValerie with a site for 4 years. Therefore, I was contacted through my site email for ValerieSSBBW.

I received an email on a Sunday, the Dr. Drew Lifechanges show was NEW WHEN I WAS APPROACHED, it had just aired that week. Anyway, I spoke with the producer Sunday, they begged my 21 year old daughter to be on the show but she could not make it. By Tuesday I had a film crew in my home filming for 4 hours. At one point they wanted to film me eating a whole cake or something huge. I REFUSED because that is NOT me and I was not going to give them what they thought they could get. Anyway, by Wednesday they were STILL pushing to get my daughter, offering her pay for missed work and flying her boyfriend with her, she still declined. Our tickets were booked after 12:30 p.m. Wednesday and we jumped on a plane that same day leaving at 4:50 p.m. We arrived in our hotel at 8:00 p.m. Wednesday night and the next day by 10:00 a.m. we were rushed to the studio for taping on Thursday, Sept. 29. SO PLEASE UNDERSTAND NO OTHER BBW had been on the show when I went for filming and IT WAS A NEW SHOW.

The producer said she wanted this to be a happy fun show. She wanted us to shock Dr. Drew with things guys request us to do. One Dr. Drew question that was not on the show: Dr. Drew; "What is the strangest thing a guy asked you to do?" My Answer: "Fart!" Everyone was laughing and Dr. Drew was in shock as I described in detail. That was NOT on the show. Trust me before I went on stage they were trying to pump me up with Red Bull, which I NEVER drink. This was also the producers first Dr. Drew show. I don't believe the producer knew Mae's daughter was going to ask her to stop. Before the show they did post a video with Dr. Drew and the producer. In the video Lauren the producer did say she was surprised the daughter went from supporting her mother to going out on stage and changed her mind asking her mother to stop. Now how true that is I can't say.

Why did I go on the show? I had hopes to change peoples views of fat people and I wanted people to understand NOT all fat people are fat because they sit home eating all day! My story was VERY different and came from many years of severe depression and my modeling is what changed my life. That was my message. Secondly, I had hopes of giving other women of size some confidence in themselves!!!! Like I said it was a NEW show and like many I had respect for Dr. Drew and I thought he would be different from others. Plus the name of the show is "Lifechangers"!!! So I believed in the show.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 9, 2011)

VivaLaValerie said:


> I was contacted because they found my NEW website ValerieSSBBW.com strangely enough it's a new site created by guys in India (that don't know much) and not marketed very much. They had no clue I was VivaLaValerie with a site for 4 years. Therefore, I was contacted through my site email for ValerieSSBBW.
> 
> I received an email on a Sunday, the Dr. Drew Lifechanges show was NEW WHEN I WAS APPROACHED, it had just aired that week. Anyway, I spoke with the producer Sunday, they begged my 21 year old daughter to be on the show but she could not make it. By Tuesday I had a film crew in my home filming for 4 hours. At one point they wanted to film me eating a whole cake or something huge. I REFUSED because that is NOT me and I was not going to give them what they thought they could get. Anyway, by Wednesday they were STILL pushing to get my daughter, offering her pay for missed work and flying her boyfriend with her, she still declined. Our tickets were booked after 12:30 p.m. Wednesday and we jumped on a plane that same day leaving at 4:50 p.m. We arrived in our hotel at 8:00 p.m. Wednesday night and the next day by 10:00 a.m. we were rushed to the studio for taping on Thursday, Sept. 29. SO PLEASE UNDERSTAND NO OTHER BBW had been on the show when I went for filming and IT WAS A NEW SHOW.
> 
> ...



im just glad you were on dr drew and not dr oz.


----------



## orin (Nov 9, 2011)

VivaLaValerie said:


> Hi Tonynyc, Very good questions Sweetie. This was my first media appearance. When I posted early this morning I was hoping the show would NOT make what I do seem bad. In fact my story was VERY different from SexyMaeSSBBW and I do feel because of her story it really cast a dark cloud on us BBW/SSBBW once again. My story has a good ending and the show was suppose to be a fun show. I just received an auto-email about the Dr. Drew show for next week and I am NOT at all happy because this is what it reads; *"Fat for Money Tuesday, you'll see what big beautiful women (BBW) do on camera for money. It's a disturbing trend you won't want to miss!" *
> 
> For the record: I NEVER gained weight on purpose and for damn sure not to make money. I am a Paralegal and I also have experience in Medical Coding and Billing, so I make more money doing that vs modeling. My weight gain was caused by a very tragic event lasting over 7 years. It was my BBW Internet Modeling that changed my life for the BETTER!!! I have no regrets about what I have done or do now because it gave me hope and brought me out of 7 years of deep depression. AND THAT IS WHAT DR. DREW SHOULD HAVE FOCUSED ON!!! I did explain that I do not condone anyone gaining weight to make money or for any man.
> 
> ...




I dont know you Valerie but I do know know Mae ... and ALL I GOT TO SAY IS JUST WOW !!!

Does it really look like Mae came there to talk about those activities, the promote those activities ... NO ... they hit up another model of mine Big Lizz and she told them off the bat, no blindsiding because she will just walk off the set and no cooperate. Lizz did her research and knew what they were going to do, Mae, did not.

Mae has no idea they were going to bring those things up whatsoever and they used her daughter *of which i had spoken to before* to totally blindside her and yes .... the daughter probably did not walk out empty handed after the show. 

I used to work in entertainment, and they will do ANYTHING to make good TV .. we all got skeletons and things we have done ... even you ... just some peoples garbage are more out there than others.


----------



## orin (Nov 9, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> Valeria came off well but it still didn't save the show. I don't think Dr. Drew really got what he wanted from the show anyway, that being what every talk show wants that deals with this subject matter, one of the women breaking down and crying saying that she hates being fat and that us FAs are nothing but a bunch of sick freaks. Great that didn't happen, but there is always the next show.



You are right ... he got what he wanted through Mae, and Valerie knew better how to handle the media, because they could have easily make her out to seem like an over eating slob, but Valerie did not succumb to that. Valerie was not blindsided because they did not have anyone to do that to her, they probably would have tried to use her daughter to get at her on some angle, like "I want my mom to loose weight booo hhoooo" In the end it is all about good television !!!


----------



## BBW Goddess Anna (Nov 9, 2011)

Tyrone said:


> I missed it. can anyone send me a link of the full episode?



I was working at the time & missed the show, too, but I was following all the tweets about it. Anyone know where I can watch it online? I don't see it on Hulu.


----------



## hots_towel (Nov 9, 2011)

the video on the website is the one that only has mae with her daughter. i guess that proves they only got what they wanted out of her alone.

is there any way that this section of the episode is somewhere to watch. im getting a bunch of useless links on google.


----------



## ItalianDragonfly (Nov 9, 2011)

I was in the audience during the show, as Valerie's husband.
Its been overall a good experience, even if I understand that Dr. Drew needs to "sell" his show and the truth is not always presented.
Too bad they did cut about 80% of my part because I guess my answers to Dr. Drew question were not what they do exspect (at the end of the day I was just a regular "guy" that have a preference for big women and probably not a "freak" like they wanted for the show).

The message that Valerie and I wanted to give (maybe next time?) is that you can be sexy and happy at any size and discrimination of people because of their size as a BBW or because of what a mans preferences are, is wrong. This type of double discrimination is going to make this country less free, is that what the people of the United States really want?

Its not fair that many BBW's and many men who admire them FAs (Fat Admires) dont feel comfortable, or even worse are ashamed to show themselves and their preference for BBW/SSBBW because many rude people think that it is not politically correct and so they need to stay hidden like a 'freak minority'.

Its not just a battle for BBW or the BBW community but, most of all its a battle for the freedom of everyone of us, freedom to be yourself and to be happy with what you really like. Not following like a sheep what the majority of people think is politically correct. Follow your heart and dont let anybody tell you what is right or wrong for you.

The Pursuit of Happiness is not a constitutional right suggested by Thomas Jefferson????

Its the duty of every American citizen to speak up and protect this right!!!!
Too bad still the majority of americans don't get it.......


----------



## ItalianDragonfly (Nov 9, 2011)

At this link you can see a short prewiew plus you can post comments

http://www.lctv.com/episodes/getting-fat-for-money-and-cheaters-on-trial-with-judge-drewdy/#comments

You can find a video on youtube too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBVVbRYLS6k


----------



## FA Punk (Nov 9, 2011)

orin said:


> You are right ... he got what he wanted through Mae, and Valerie knew better how to handle the media, because they could have easily make her out to seem like an over eating slob, but Valerie did not succumb to that. Valerie was not blindsided because they did not have anyone to do that to her, they probably would have tried to use her daughter to get at her on some angle, like "I want my mom to loose weight booo hhoooo" In the end it is all about good television !!!



So you said Big Lizz was asked to be on the show aswell? Well thats makes me wonder now how many models Dr. Drew's team asked to be on the show in the first place and what was his over all intent? Now I know Bigcutie Sasha was asked to be on the show since she talked about it on her tumblr, but there really isn't any telling just how many were asked period.

I think we missed a bullet some what with Valeria being on the show and with her being able to carry herself the way she did, but still with one slip up it all could have come crashing down like a house of cards. 

Sooner or later we'll see one of these talk shows get exactly what they want and thats an hysterically breakdown on stage by one of these women. Mark my words it will happen.


----------



## orin (Nov 9, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> So you said Big Lizz was asked to be on the show aswell? Well thats makes me wonder now how many models Dr. Drew's team asked to be on the show in the first place and what was his over all intent? Now I know Bigcutie Sasha was asked to be on the show since she talked about it on her tumblr, but there really isn't any telling just how many were asked period.
> 
> I think we missed a bullet some what with Valeria being on the show and with her being able to carry herself the way she did, but still with one slip up it all could have come crashing down like a house of cards.
> 
> Sooner or later we'll see one of these talk shows get exactly what they want and thats an hysterically breakdown on stage by one of these women. Mark my words it will happen.



Valerie was AMAZING and should be an example for other BBW who get to be in TV, not giving them ammunition to use for snark and BS !!!


----------



## SillyLady (Nov 9, 2011)

I think shows like this are designed to bring people down: fat, anorexics, hoarders, people with OCD, etc. They are looking for vulnerability in individuals to make their money. Yes, Valerie and Mae handled it in different ways, but both women did admit they were lied to as far as the reason why they were invited on the show. I feel sorry for both women, but it does seem like Mae received the brunt of it all. 

People can say she put herself in the situation but can you imagine the intimidation? She went on the show to be an example for the Community and left really upset because she knew she failed. 

Mae is human. She is a sweet person who had good intentions but unfortunately had a bad outcome. 

The show was supposed to be about Plus Size Web Modeling. It was not supposed to be about how much food Valerie can eat or what Mae does to pay the bills. So, instead of focusing on how negative the Community was portrayed, we should be writing in to the producers, leaving comments on the show's page, and etc to let our voices be heard! Plus Size Models as a whole have done a lot for the Size Acceptance Movement. Size Acceptance is about LOVING OURSELVES for who we are regardless of SIZE!


Valerie and Mae, you both looked absolutely stunning on the show! Very lovely!


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 9, 2011)

VVET said:


> You do look stunning seated there in blue, Valerie



I totally agree..you are super sexy. I remember seeing Teighlor on Donahue/sally jessie ralphel back in the day and I really don't remember the convo because I was in was in a state of amazement. So don't worry about what is said. Just be happy to get exposure you need to help you further your success. Its what you do with the exposure that counts because you just got introduced to a lot of people that will be looking you up.


----------



## Ilegalpat (Nov 10, 2011)

You looked great on the show.


----------



## amandasevie (Nov 13, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> hulu.comhulu.com



I didn't see it on Hulu. It isn't there. 

Does anyone else have a link?


----------



## glutton (Nov 13, 2011)

SillyLady said:


> I think shows like this are designed to bring people down: fat, anorexics, hoarders, people with OCD, etc. They are looking for vulnerability in individuals to make their money. Yes, Valerie and Mae handled it in different ways, but both women did admit they were lied to as far as the reason why they were invited on the show. I feel sorry for both women, but it does seem like Mae received the brunt of it all.
> 
> People can say she put herself in the situation but can you imagine the intimidation? She went on the show to be an example for the Community and left really upset because she knew she failed.
> 
> ...


Absolutely..love and hugs to you all


----------



## fatkid (Nov 15, 2011)

is there a link to the full episode anywhere?


----------



## eddiejt (Nov 16, 2011)

I for one, Valerie applaud you for what you tried to do. I have always been a sincere and honest admirer of women like yourself, and have gained more respect for you. I don't watch much TV myself, because most of it, in my opinion is not even worth it for me to even turn on the TV. Bravo to you and nice to see you here. Keep doing what you're doing, and don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## Mindee (Nov 16, 2011)

I have to pretty much agree 100% with Wrestling Guy. All of these TV talk shows are million dollar businesses. They are interested in two things and they are symbiotic. Ratings & revenue. Ratings drives revenue. The more people who will tune in and recoil in horror or laugh at the fat lady or the hoarder or the drug addict the better. Virtually none of these hosts are interested in the guest with the exception of being a means to an end. 

None of your comments to the show will matter one bit. The more noise you make, the better it is for them. They want noise. They seek controversy. I would hardly look to the Jerry Springer show for some enlightenment, but if you see this show, any of the women who are even slightly pudgy get the bulk of the comments at the end of the show. The majority of the public sees women over a size 2 as huge & hideous. So when one of the TV docs or Anderson or Jeremy or whatever hit of the week comes along, you can bet your rent that there's going to be a "fat girl show" to run up the ratings.

No show producer is going to call up a prospective guest and ask them to come out to make a fool of themselves. Who would come? They intend to make you a fool, but long after everything has been shot and the editors get to work out of your eyesight. Of course they want you to come and "tell your side of the story". And when you are done with that, then they will make you into what they want you to be. 

Wrestling Guy is correct. The only way to stop this sort of thing is to simply not participate. The definition of insanity is to do the same thing over & over and expecting a different result each time. As long as Charlie Brown tries to kick the football Lucy is going to pull it out from under him at the last minute every time. Don't participate, don't buy into their sales line. You are a product to be sold and promoted, and once they are done with you, they are moving on to another product. 

Dr. Drew, Dr. Oz, & Dr. Phil are not going to give you a fair shake. Neither for that matter is Meet The Press. They'll make a fool of you just a well, execpt they'll do it while wearing a nicer suit. 

Resist the temptation to tell your story on a TV venue. You'll be in for disappointment every single time. 

XO
Mindee


----------



## 447ryanry (Nov 20, 2011)

VivaLaValerie said:


> Thanks Sweetie ... I just posted a good link.  http://www.lctv.com/episodes/getting-fat-for-money-and-cheaters-on-trial-with-judge-drewdy/


 THis is only a preview of the episode can you please post the whole video.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 20, 2011)

Google is your friend.


----------



## DDP (Nov 21, 2011)

Take Dr. Drew down to Big Lou's pizza on WW White and shove a 42" pizza down his throat!


----------



## jason_grvin (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, gotta be honest here...

I don't watch TV anymore and even if I did... I think I'd shy away from the show myself. Knowing the gist of the discussion (as best as I can from what I've read), it sounds to me like one of those "Seemed like a good idea at the time." kinda things which took a wrong turn because of something someone else said. Know what I mean?

While I've been an FA all my life and a proud one at that, I do also realize what the general population will see when they see this show and it ain't gonna be good. However, I can see some very positive things happening because of this for some of the "on the fence"ers when it comes to becoming more comfortable with their size and even feeling attractive being bigger... or on the other side of that coin, seeing that it's ok to be an FA and not to have to be ashamed of it or anything like that. 

Either way, I'm gonna say that while I may not be able to appreciate all of the response to this... I do respect you doing it. I had an opportunity a few years back to be on a similar show as a "young FA" or whatever they'd decided to brand me and I didn't take it and I've always kind of regretted it. 

The important thing is that you did what you felt was the right thing to do. While not all of us may agree with what you did, we cannot deny that you did it and what the reasons behind that decision were.


----------



## ballin211 (Apr 28, 2013)

why didn't they include the fart story? can you tell us the story? it sounds hilarious!


----------



## CleverBomb (May 1, 2013)

Dr. Drew was at his best back when he had Jim "The Poorman" Trenton as his comic foil. Mind you, this was almost 30 years ago, on KROQ (106.7FM, Pasadena/Los Angeles) late on Sunday nights. Since then -- meh. 

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to get my cane -- those kids are on my lawn again.


----------



## Mitchapalooza (May 18, 2013)

Whats the fart story???


----------

